# Canary biting feet



## SandieV (May 8, 2010)

Hi all, I have a male canary and all he is doing is constantly biting his own feet, any advice would be brilliant, thanks


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you checked for mites?


----------



## SandieV (May 8, 2010)

His feet seem to look okay, looking all clean and everything, and I don't see anything on the beak. It seems to be his nails that he keeps biting. Am wondering if they are too long, problem is he's a little fast and I'm way to slow to catch him. Am waiting a little bit now to let him settle down, then will try again.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would check between the toes and the skin near his nails. I think there is a wash you can get from pet shops just in case. I am sure someone who knows more will let you know soon. 

I know what you mean about catching them though, my finch has a slightly overgrown beak. The vet couldn't catch him and was worried about stressing him too much so it is still overgrown. He can eat ok though so I'm not too worried. When OH bought them for me the lady asked which ones he wanted. He pointed at 2 in the (full) aviary, she went in and gamely tried to catch them. Ten minutes later, covered in bird droppings, she emerged to an amused crowd. OH asked if they were the ones he had picked - If looks could kill he would have dropped there and then! :lol: She did ask!


----------



## SandieV (May 8, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I still haven't managed to catch him, and know the feeling of getting covered in poop, least I know his bowels are working. I have noticed that his legs seem red, and one of them seems the be half black. Other than that, he still eats well, sings, and mates with his female. But, he doesn't sit like he normally does on the perches, he sits like he has no legs, he's not fluffed up at all.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Found this on another site - might be useful. I can pm web address if needed but type in common diseases in canaries...

I hope all goes well.

Scaly Legs / Swollen Feet - one common cause are Knemidokoptes mites (please refer to the "Scaly Leg / Scaly Face page for information), or scaling can be caused by genetic or nutritional factors. This scaling is also observed in older canaries and is an indication of a build-up of calcium salt between the scales of a canarys feet and legs. Some younger canaries even can be predisposed to this calcium salt problem. Whatever the cause of the scaling, heavy scaling can result in reduced mobility and increased discomfort.


----------

